# UML/Aktivitätsdiagramm - Conditional control flows



## flashray (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Es geht um eine Übungsaufgabe zu UML. Ess soll ein Aktivitätsdiagramm vereinfacht werden ohne die Semantik zu ändern, in der Musterlösung jedoch wurde einfach ein Zweig weggelassen, womit die Bedingung nicht mehr haltbar ist ?

Kann mir das jemand erläutern?

Das Linke Bild ist das Ausgangsdiagramm. Das Rechte aus der bzw. die Musterlösung.

Aufgabenstellung:


> 4) Conditional control flows in activity diagrams
> Simplify the model of the business workflow “airport check-in” (slide 146) using a conditional
> control flow, without changing the semantics of the model.




Vg Erdal


----------



## asgfgsd (24. November 2009)

wenn du nichts Druckst, dann wirst du auch nicht auf die Syn. warten und demnach dem Kunden auch nichts aushändigen.

--> no L. = überflüssig


----------

